# Tia's pups 2 weeks old



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Boris








Bruiser








mouse with lewis








Nana








Bruiser again








Bella








Tank








Brandy








Borris again








Bruiser


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahhh they are lovely, i think we can guess which one you are going to keep!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Did she just have the one then hun?x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

oops just had another look, i thought they were nearly all of the same puppy but their markings are very similar


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

i still really dont know lol, i want a big chunky one, i like bruiser the big brindle and white with the orange bit on his head, bot i love mouse coz he is tiny


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

no they are all different they just look the same on the photo i think i got one of each i look pics of all of them but its hard to tell when you are down loading them lol, i will try and edit and name them


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww they're gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pups,


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

They are growing into gorgeous looking pups...i luv the dark staffys best  preferably black ones 

they are all gorgeous  and i want that first one lol...I WANT BORIS...and omg i so luv the name boris, if i had him he would keep that name


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh my !!! they are just tooooo adorable 

I want the first one!!!!!


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats who i cant choose between Boris, bruiser or mouse i love the big ones but feel sorry for mouse, also Boris and bella are very dark brown they are lovely, Boris has a fine white line around the back of his neck and white all underneath him with 3 white toes lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Thats who i cant choose between Boris, bruiser or mouse i love the big ones but feel sorry for mouse, also Boris and bella are very dark brown they are lovely, Boris has a fine white line around the back of his neck and white all underneath him with 3 white toes lol


he sounds really nice.

but the thing is, its early days yet, their only 2 weeks old, maybe in a couple of weeks make ya mind up be4 u put them up for sale .

or are they being picked now by new owners???


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

no im not advertising yet, we are gonna wait at lease untill for 3 because they are changing all the time.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Omg so cute, they've grown fast.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> no im not advertising yet, we are gonna wait at lease untill for 3 because they are changing all the time.


yep, u neva know, the big uns mite end up smaller then the othas in a couple of weeks, ive seen that happen ya know 

we had a massive boy ebt pup, he was double the size of the others, wen he reached 12 weeks old he was one of the smallest.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

oh dont tell me that lol i will give it another 2 weeks to decide


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> oh dont tell me that lol i will give it another 2 weeks to decide


LOL...well we all wanna know who its gonna be out of that lovely bunch of babys


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL...well we all wanna know who its gonna be out of that lovely bunch of babys


One will pick you.. and it will become special too you..


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> One will pick you.. and it will become special too you..


god i wished...ther not my babys lol...i want that frst black one in the pic


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

he is very dark brown , he has a lovely face


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> he is very dark brown , he has a lovely face


Well will he go brindle then???

The staffy OH got was dk brown and when it was eight weeks had a couple of stripes and then it was a full blown brindle..


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I dont know because there are 2 more that are brindle, Bruiser is brindle, Boris has a little bit at the bottom of his sides but bruiser has it all over


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

They are going for there check up today hope it aint to cold for them


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> They are going for there check up today hope it aint to cold for them


Awww they should be ok if ur going by car 

they always seem to shake a lil coz they dont know wats going on,,,,then again, wen mine went to the vets all they did was wee in the waiting room pmsl..and it wernt no lil wees eitha


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tias pups are all healthy and well


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhhhhh cuties all of them


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Tias pups are all healthy and well


ahh thats good news  how did they travel???


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

bonnie little babies x


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

they went in a storage box with towels in a car and slept all the way i think they injoyed the ride lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> they went in a storage box with towels in a car and slept all the way i think they injoyed the ride lol


lol mine went in recycle boxes wiv towls in the car lol...they didnt mind at all...3rd vet checked they was to big...so had em al ova the back seat on peoples laps pmsl 

glad they traveled well


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

bless this first vet check was free but will cost £22 for check at 6 weeks, they have give me a worming paste as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> bless this first vet check was free but will cost £22 for check at 6 weeks, they have give me a worming paste as well.


oh kwl...wats it called???

is it panicur??


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

its called panacur, from 2 week of age


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww proper little canon balls.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> its called panacur, from 2 week of age


thats the one lol..forgive me bad spelling 

i wormed my pups on that...they pulled the most funny faces lol.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awww there lovely look as big s ours lol glad there all healthy did u hav tia checked out 2 ? hows she doing


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

wiccan said:


> awww there lovely look as big s ours lol glad there all healthy did u hav tia checked out 2 ? hows she doing


yer Tia is fine to all babes and mum doing fine, they are walking as well not for long but they are walking lol


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

lol r's are walking and eatting now there so spolit they wont go to sleep with out a water bottle lol


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

oh bless thats a good idea, yer mine had there first bowl of sloppy food today and jerry mouse the runt was eating it before i got it in the bowl lol, i call him jerry mouse because he is small and looks like jerry springer from the side lol, bless him he is lovely.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

So adorable


----------

